# Delta 36-725 fence problem...



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Now that I'm back in my shop, I'm noticing a problem with my Delta 36-725 fence.

After tuning the saw (as best I can - wish there was a service I could pay for LOL) I notice when ever I set up to saw, the rear of my fence is off by about 1/16" after I lock it down and measure front and back.

It seems the fence has a lot of play before it is locked down and when I look at the fence as I'm locking it down, the rear of the fence moves slightly (enough that I could see it move) as it locks.

There are 2 adjustment screws (right and left side) on the fence itself which is how I got the alignment to 1/16 considering it was as much as 1/8" before I adjusted it. But that seems to be as good as I can get the alignment.

So my questions:


Anyone know how to get that fence aligned evenly? Is it even possible?
Perhaps I'm not tuning the saw properly? - I align the blade vertically to 90, it's aligned with the knife, the blade is aligned with the miter channels (perhaps I need to recheck this alignment again?)
If I bought a 3rd party fence would that eliminate the 1/16" skew?
It's really starting to bother me now that I'm making tables and usable items as my cuts are not perfect 

Thanks as always in advance


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Tuning of the saw has nothing to do with the fence movement. That is entirely in the fence setup.

I had that exact same problem with the original fence on my Craftsman saw. I was never able to adjust it sufficiently and wound up buying a new fence. The new fence was much better in many ways.

George


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the white nylon screws left/right of the locking handle on the top of the angle iron adjust the vertical plumb of the fence and the gap between fence and table.

look on the angle iron vertical face - that sits in the 'gap' between rail and table - there is a set screw at the left / right end. that set screw moves a flat of metal under the plastic pads - that is the adjustment for the parallel-to-miter slot.
those stupid plastic pads tend to fall off - the poorest bit of design on the fence imho. I'm working on a fix for that . . .

do you have the manual? it's online
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/766574/Delta-36-725.html


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

What fence do you have?

If it is a T-square (Biesemeyer style fence) like what is sold with the saw, what happens at lock up is unimportant. What matters is where the fence is in relation to the miter slot and blade when locked up. Measurements should be taken when locked up, square to table and square to miter slot.

As far as if you should go through the process from start to finish again? Sure. It is always a good idea to check it after the saw has been sitting.

BTW, once a T-square is set up correctly it will rarely need adjustment.

Good Luck.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

TomCT2 said:


> the white nylon screws left/right of the locking handle on the top of the angle iron adjust the vertical plumb of the fence and the gap between fence and table.
> 
> look on the angle iron vertical face - that sits in the 'gap' between rail and table - there is a set screw at the left / right end. that set screw moves a flat of metal under the plastic pads - that is the adjustment for the parallel-to-miter slot.
> those stupid plastic pads tend to fall off - the poorest bit of design on the fence imho. I'm working on a fix for that . . .
> ...


Thanks, Yes I have the manual and those set screws are the adjustment I was referring to. I got it to within 1/32 but that's the closest I'ma ble to adjust it.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

... the closest I'm able to adjust it.

this implies 
one set screw is backed out to the min point
and
the other set screw is turned in to the max point.

is this correct? - seems unlikely because a quarter turn on a screw will move the tip 0.005 or more...

are both plastic pads there?


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

TomCT2 said:


> ... the closest I'm able to adjust it.
> 
> this implies
> one set screw is backed out to the min point
> ...


Yes both are there.

I looked at the set screws and they don't appear to be all the way out or all the way in - I'm going to check this again this morning.

I'm also going to call Delta support see if they have any suggestions.

Thanks as always for the assistance


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

GeorgeC said:


> Tuning of the saw has nothing to do with the fence movement. That is entirely in the fence setup.
> 
> I had that exact same problem with the original fence on my Craftsman saw. I was never able to adjust it sufficiently and wound up buying a new fence. The new fence was much better in many ways.
> 
> George


GeorgeC:

Did you get an aftermarket fence or a OEM replacement?

If aftermarket, which one?


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

flip the fence over, check the gap between the angle iron and the adjusting strap.
the set screw moves the strap+plastic pad in/out. that's what pushes the tip left/right.

one suspicion is they are both (almost all the way) out - which is why you can't get any more adjustment.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

TomCT2 said:


> flip the fence over, check the gap between the angle iron and the adjusting strap.
> the set screw moves the strap+plastic pad in/out. that's what pushes the tip left/right.
> 
> one suspicion is they are both (almost all the way) out - which is why you can't get any more adjustment.


Yeppers - one of them was all the way out.

I adjusted it and now I'm within 1/64 possibly less - I just ordered a feeler gauge to get an exact (or closer) measurement

Thanks for your help TomCT2 - much appreciated!


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

this is my favorite doohickey for setting up the saw - it's a three-fer:

1: stationary, rotate the blade to check the run-out of the blade proper
2: mark a tooth, rotate blade / move block to back to check parallel to slot
3: parallel of fence to slot


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Yah, I have one of them as well, just haven't used it yet.

I used my combo square to check both the blade and the fence


----------

